# Hessick & Son Coal Co



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave over at Shorpy has posted a photo of a coal company site that may appeal to some here as prime modeling tender. 









http://www.shorpy.com/node/5605?size=_original

Washington, D.C., 1925. "Hessick & Son Coal Co." The company's catchy slogan: "Anthracite and Bituminous Coal in All Sizes (Furnace, Stove, Lump, Egg, Pea) for Immediate Delivery." National Photo Co. glass negative.

Joe


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Hessick & Son Coal Co*

Thanks for posting that Joe. I have a siding set aside for just such a small coal company and its right from my backyard. 

-Brian


I just noticed on the front page the link to these guys - http://vintagraph.com/index.php for lots of old poster images.


----------

